# Wir die unikate Rahien Sorei (Gilde auf Durotan) [A]



## mimaha1971 (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Leute   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir sind die Gilde "unikate Rahien Sorei", und spielen auf dem Server Durotan, haben im Moment ca. 40 Mitglieder.
Die meisten unserer Mitglieder trifft man am Nachmittag bis in die Abendstunden an, wir sind überwiegend
zwischen 20 und 50 Jahre alt.
Ini´s und auch gerne Raid´s gehören bei uns eigentlich zum Tagesprogramm wir suchen zur Verstärkung
unserer meist sehr lustigen und netten Truppe noch Leute die auch spass am Spiel haben, aber auch was
erreichen wollen, das ganze aber mit Geduld und ohne Stress.

Bei Intresse schaut doch mal auf unser neues Forum http://unikate.gaming-day.de/

Liebe Grüsse euer mim


----------



## mimaha1971 (20. Februar 2009)

hallo nochmal leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hoffe ihr seit nicht zu schüchtern meldet euch ruhig oder tragt euch im forum im 

Gästebuch ein.

gruss euer mim


----------



## mimaha1971 (24. Februar 2009)

schupps  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fishtowncity (14. März 2009)

hallo zusammen

wollte nur mitteilen das ich mich auf diesen post gemeldet habe und eine
sehr nette und liebenswürdige gilde kennenlernen durfte.
es macht viel spass die ini´s zu besuchen und im moment noch gelegentlich
(hoffentlich bald regelmässig) auch naxx zu raiden.
kann jedem nur empfehlen sich unsere kleine aber feine gilde mal anzusehen.

gruss fish


----------



## mimaha1971 (6. Mai 2009)

Wir suchen immer noch

Grüsse Michael


----------



## mimaha1971 (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute so mal ein kurzes Update nach so langer Zeit

Inzwischen haben wir ein nette Partnergilde gefunden mit der wir inzwischen Naxx 10er 
clear haben es fehlt uns leider noch an ein paar aktiven Mitgliedern um die 25er Raid´s
regelmässig besetzen zu können.
Ich habe den Thread mal aktualisiert und unsere neue HP verlingt würde mich freuen, wenn
sich noch ein paar nette Leute auf unserer HP umsehen und sich dann bei uns melden
um mit uns gemeinsam Die WoW unsicher zumachen.

Bis dahin schöne Grüsse euer Mim


----------



## mimaha1971 (29. Juli 2009)

/push


----------



## mimaha1971 (5. August 2009)

/push


----------



## mimaha1971 (29. August 2009)

So nach einiger Zeit mal wieder ein Update

Wie haben die Gilde neu geordnet, es haben uns ein paar Leute verlassen einige sind
neu dazu gekommen. Die Zusammenarbeit mit unserer Partnergilde hat sich gut
weiter eniwickelt, wie sind inzwischen sehr eng zusammen gewachsen.

Wir suchen jetzt noch Verstärkungen für Ulduar an der Einstellung hat sich aber nichts
geändert, bei uns heisst es immer noch in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.

Also schaut auf unsere HP und schreibt im Forum ins Gästebuch wenn ihr intresse habt
oder ingame an Mimaha oder Mamiha.

So liebe Grüsse Mim

P.S. Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## mimaha1971 (9. September 2009)

/push


----------



## mimaha1971 (22. September 2009)

und hoch damit


----------

